# 915resolution for SandyBridge



## chmiels (Jul 9, 2011)

For previous Intel chipsets it was possible to use command i915resolution to patch VESA mode table and get non-standard modes (like 1366x768) Do you know if it's possible to use similar hack for SandyBridge? 
I've found some threads like: http://www.murga-linux.com/puppy/viewtopic.php?t=32462 or description how to patch VESA mode table for ATI and nVidia on some Mac forum but no solution for Intel.


----------



## chmiels (Jul 10, 2011)

It seems that it's not possible on i3/i5/i7: http://forum.voodooprojects.org/index.php/topic,1227.0.html


----------

